# Bentley ate poison



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Poor Bentley - glad he is going to be okay.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad he is doing better. 

Wow, I used to always be afraid of poisonous things blowing into my yard.

Oh, your poor neighbor too. He must feel terrible.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Best wishes to Bentley. Hope he's back to his funny adventures real soon.

Tom & Woody


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Omg poor Bentley, what a way to bring in his first year! 
I am so glad he is feeling better!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Poor boy! I'm so glad he's doing better.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

wow! they sprayed poison on a lawn and didn't put up any signs?? there are laws against that!! hope bentley gets well soon!


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

When I was young, one of my childhood dogs (D-o-g, a sweet old Doberman) was killed by poisoned meat tossed over the fence by an angry neighbor who didn't like him barking. When I read the title of your thread, I was terrified that was what you meant. So glad Bentley turned out to be okay!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

The neighbor feels really bad but he's so clueless that it's cute. As soon as he got home he was holding Bentley and he said that he was going to go cook him something special (he's always using his outdoor grill). I explained that Bentley isn't allowed to eat anything right now so he said he's going to go buy him something special. He actually had tears in his eyes. We have come SO far from where we started!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

When I read the title of this thread, my heart stopped! Poor Bentley, he has had more adventures in one year than most dogs have in 6!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> When I read the title of this thread, my heart stopped! Poor Bentley, he has had more adventures in one year than most dogs have in 6!


I should have named him Timex...he just keeps on ticking


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Now that I know he is ok...I gotta crack one joke...... Maybe he will stop eating the grass now? It's horrible. I know. But i am so glad he is ok. No lasting effects? I hope the lawn company gets an earful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read about this , hoping all will be OK


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad Bentley is feeling better!! Poor guy! 

If you want to curb the grass-eating, try giving him tripe. Ranger eats grass like a cow only when he's not getting enough tripe. Tripe is the stomach and stomach contents of ruminant animals so the dogs can actually digest the greens since they're broken down already. They can't digest grass they eat, which is one reason they'll eat it to vomit - it irritates the throat and stomach lining. 

If you want to try it, you can buy cans of it at pet stores. I usually buy Tripett: Petkind Tripett in a variety of proteins. The ones with added duck and salmon oil can be pretty fatty, so I'd introduce slowly. But once they are introduced, they're great for helping dry coats. 

There's also frozen blocks of tripe you can buy. Carnivora has some green tripe patties. Green Tripe Patties

I buy a local bison green tripe patties but I alternate with the cans. Ranger gets one can a week and 2 patties. More, if he starts eating grass. 

Oh and to note: this is GREEN tripe. Do NOT buy the white tripe you see at grocery stores. That's the lining of the stomach, washed and rinsed...all the good stuff (the greens) are gone. You need green tripe.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear Bentley got sick.

Who knows maybe this will break his grass eating habit. Hope he makes a quick recovery!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a scare! Glad to hear Bentley will be okay!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Blech, my dogs can eat grass all they want if the cure is feeding tripe on a regular basis! They are lucky to get it a few times a year.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Isn't tripe what everyone was saying smelled really bad?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Whole dog journel has a article about pestisides being linked to cancer,


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Bottom line, I'm so glad that Bentley is fine. And, that the neighbor is remorseful. This could have been a far worse situation and it's not.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Isn't tripe what everyone was saying smelled really bad?


Yes. It is. But in Tiny's thread, Outwest (I think) has a link for less smelly tripe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Poor Bentley. Hopefully he will have no lingering effects.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah...the guy who sprayed should have at least said something to you before spraying! Hopefully Bentley or Ky won't find any dead toads on your lawn! Glad to hear the little goof ball is doing okay now.


Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh geez, how awful! I'm glad it was unintentional, when I saw the title I got really scared for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to Bentley, poor guy. Glad he's feeling better.
And yes, you and your neighbors have come a very long way.

My neighbor has his yard sprayed for bugs/insects by a Co. frequently-he has three little dogs, he's clueless also.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

omg what a scare! So glad Bentley is on the mend!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

You're right sorry, the title made it sound like it was intentional. I changed it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joyce*

Joyce

Thank God that Bentley is alright. I didn't even know there was a spray for toads. My dogs try to eat things along the fence, too!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad he's feeling better.
Did you take him to a vet or at least talk to one. I'd be worried about ongoing damage even if he seems to be feeling better.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley was very sick vomiting this afternoon. it took awhile to piece together what happened.
> Turns out he ate poison. The neighbor has a lawn company take care of the lawn and this time he asked them to spray it to get rid of the toads.
> 
> I was working in the garden and Bentley was eating the grass along the fence, a bad habit that we've been unable to stop. The poison that was sprayed made him sick. He's better now and the neighbor feels terrible. When his wife told him what happened he left work and came right home.
> ...


Oh my gosh!!!!! ? Reading more....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to hear that Bentley is OK . That sounds like scary stuff to put on a lawn. Your neighbour should be careful with it , if I remember correctly he has kids.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh man...I am so sorry for all involved to hear this. Poor Bentley...I pray there are no lasting affects..

Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh poor Bentley. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a scary thing! I'm so glad that Bentley will be ok! Keeping him in our thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Glad to hear that Bentley is OK . That sounds like scary stuff to put on a lawn. Your neighbour should be careful with it , if I remember correctly he has kids.


Yes he has a little girl under 2 yrs old. The company didn't even say anything to him about keeping her off of it. I think that's irresponsible!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Bentley! I'm glad he is ok!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So glad he's better now. Poor boy. I remember my lab doing this when I was a teenager. Slept with him for three nights and on the last morning he woke me up by licking my face, I knew right then he was feeling better but until then I thought we may lose him  You must have been very worried  Gentle pats to Bentley


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Poor Bentley! Glad he's feeling and doing better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Joyce my heart about stop when I saw this thread, so glad Bentley is ok.

Mike, Abby, Lilly


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Isn't tripe what everyone was saying smelled really bad?


Oh yeah, it stinks but it's super healthy for the dogs. The frozen patties aren't bad but I give them to Ranger when they're frozen. They're gag-worthy when they're thawed! The can isn't too bad. Hold your breath, open the can, dump it in the bowl, put it outside and let them have at it! That's how I do, anyway!


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Poor Bentley, hope he is feeling better..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, he's feeling better. Not great but better. He hasn't vomited since we left the vet office but he was pretty sick for awhile.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

I feel so bad for Bentley. Hoping he is back to being himself soon..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

My poor lil guy isn't doing well. Now he has watery runs and no energy. The Dr said to take him to ER if he got worse tonight. I think we're going.


----------



## 3goofyboys (Jul 12, 2013)

So happy to hear the ending result wasn't worse. Poor guy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to have him checked again. Poor guy. Did you find out what poison he was exposed to? Or could there be something else going on?


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> My poor lil guy isn't doing well. Now he has watery runs and no energy. The Dr said to take him to ER if he got worse tonight. I think we're going.


Prayers Joyce!!!! So worried!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope your Bentley is getting better. Poor guy.


----------



## 3goofyboys (Jul 12, 2013)

We must've been posting at the same time, just now saw your post that Bentley isn't feeling better. : (So sorry! Hoping he's feeling better soon & the ER vet has answers for you.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Bentley.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Hopefully the poison just needs to work itself out of Bentley's system, and he will feel better soon! Poor puppy.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

I'm so glad Bentley will be ok! How scary!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> My poor lil guy isn't doing well. Now he has watery runs and no energy. The Dr said to take him to ER if he got worse tonight. I think we're going.


Awww, no.  

C'mon Bentley, feel better, okay? Sending _tons_ of healing thoughts and even more hugs.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh boy. 
First it was numero uno for Big B. 
Then both lovely pups cgc.yay.
(Ice cream interlude)
Then poison! 
I afeared the worst.
Phew. 
I am exhausted channeling your week.
So very very glad Broadway Bentley of the original posted crooked grin is a.o.k. 
Was all kidding aside, worried.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh darn bad update. 
Please check in when you can.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks all. They're giving him an IV to get some fluids in him so we'll be her awhile tonight. Probably won't update more tonight since my phone battery is at 20%. I hate this, I still think of Bentley as a puppy.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Poor baby. That must be some poison they are using. Pretty scary. Hope he's back to getting into trouble very soon.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope the fluids help. Just because he had a birthday, does not mean he is not still a puppy!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

He is still a baby. They all are. Hugs!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh no - hope he's better soon!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just signing on and I saw this and haven't read all the comments, but hope you got the name of the poison so you can tell your vet.

Really sorry this happened. Must have given you a fright. Sometime it would be nice to put them in bubble wrap.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad he's being seen and getting some fluids. Probably too late for some charcoal to absorb it? I'd get some labs done to make sure all is well there too. So sorry you all are going thru this.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Poor Bentley.
Hope he feels better soon !!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh Joyce

I'm sorry Bentley and you and your DH (Ky too) are going through this. That young man you got there is special and I feel like I know him through your stories. I will say a few extra prayers for him and you all....please give him a hug for me....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope he is better after the IVs. If you get any toads in your yard I would watch Bentley really carefully to make sure he doesn't get any since the toads could also have ingested this poison. I hope they hosed down that area really good.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoping Bentley is feeling better after the fluids! Give him a big hug from us!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just read all the posts... Hope all has gone well at ER. Please let us know when you are able. Did you check Ky? Or is she not a grass eater?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Joyce I'm so sorry to hear Bentley's condition has taken this turn...he's a tuff little guy though - I'm just sorry he has to deal with this...my thoughts are with both you & Bentley this evening. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Keep checking for updates. I think we all love this special guy we know through stories. Prayers still coming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

checking in to see how Bentley is doing, hope he is getting better..




Bentleysmom said:


> I still think of Bentley as a puppy.
> 
> Miaya will be 2 on Tuesday and I still think of her as a puppy


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

When the company sprays the yard, they are required to give the owner a paper with the name of the chemicals used, be it fertilizer or pesticides. So the neighbor should have the name of what was used.

I hope he is better this morning, but I fear it is going to be a couple of days to know for sure. I am so sorry. You guys are my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just stumbling across this thread. Poor Broadway, poor you. They can give us such worries, praying Bentley feels better this morning!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just read through this thread, poor Bentley, hoping he is a bit better this morning. Will say a prayer for him, gentle hugs sent over.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope he's doing better this morning. Poor pup


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Just checking in Joyce...hopefully this finds you, Bentley & Ky snuggled up together sound asleep. Looking forward to hearing all is well...my thoughts & prayers are with you.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just checking in. I hope the IV helped and Bentley is feeling better.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Woke up this morning. First thing that popped into mind was Bentley.
I really hope all is well with the little guy. 
Please check back when u can and let us know.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Hope that Bentley had a good night and is back to be his mischievous self.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry for not updating sooner, I crashed for a few hours. He's doing much better. No vomiting & no diarrhea yet this AM.
We do have the names of the chemicals. There are 3.

Atrazine
Synthetic pyrethroid
Bifenthrin

They don't feel like he ate very much of it. I can only imagine what would have happened if he ate more. The company is terrible to get info out of. I've never used a yard company and neither did the people that built that house and lived there before.
True Green is acting like it's no big deal.

It is a big deal. Especially when their customer is not from this country and doesn't really understand a lot of things here. They never told him to keep the baby off the lawn either.

When I get my eyes open after some coffee I'm going to research these chemicals.
For now Bentley is my only concern and he's doing better. Thank you God.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Joyce, so sorry you are going through this. I hope he bounces back- I'd be doing bloodwork for the forseeable future and sending the pesticide company the invoices. They should be more careful and not spray on your yard.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Good to hear Bentley doing well.
You must be exhausted.
Rest for all.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry this happened to Bentley and glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank God Bentley is feeling better! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Joyce, so sorry you are going through this. I hope he bounces back- I'd be doing bloodwork for the forseeable future and sending the pesticide company the invoices. They should be more careful and not spray on your yard.


they did blood work. I wasn't going to pursue the company until I saw how uninvolved and uncaring they are. Yes I worried about my puppy but I'm also worried about little Alex. She plays in that backyard barefoot every day.
J said the company told him the chemicals are "perfectly safe"...the Drs are telling me otherwise. 
I have to do something about this for all involved.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Joyce, so sorry you are going through this. I hope he bounces back- I'd be doing bloodwork for the forseeable future and sending the pesticide company the invoices. They should be more careful and not spray on your yard.


So glad to hear he's doing better this AM...as Dallas Gold said I'd do everything necessary and then some to make sure all the bases are covered and then make darn sure that pesticide company picked up the bills!!! Should they hesitate please let us know...we'll FLOOD them with emails!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> they did blood work. I wasn't going to pursue the company until I saw how uninvolved and uncaring they are. Yes I worried about my puppy but I'm also worried about little Alex. She plays in that backyard barefoot every day.
> J said the company told him the chemicals are "perfectly safe"...the Drs are telling me otherwise.
> I have to do something about this for all involved.


I sincere hope Bentley is ok from this :crossfing reading this sure has got my hackles up  I would have the lawyer you have shoot that lawn company off a note or two.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

WOW! I'm just beginning my research and the first link I come to has 782 complaints against TruGreen. 
No wonder they sounded uncaring on the phone. :doh:

782 Complaints and Reviews about TruGreen Chemlawn


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

So glad to hear Bentley is doing better this morning. I would also be concerned about the little girl. You are so kind to do the research to help her parents understand the danger of some lawn chemicals. When I was growing up (eons ago so there wasn't the research that there is today), I had a friend whose little brother died after he got into some chemicals in a neighbor's yard. Just curious, did the lawn company put a sign in the yard to warn people that it had just been treated? The ones who work in our neighborhood seem to and Harry and I make a wide arc around those yards to be on the safe side.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad he seems to be doing better.

If I were you I would ask to speak to someone higher up than the customer service people answering the phones.
Basically it boils downto they sprayed chemicals on your lawn without your consent. Now you have vet bills because of something they did without your okay. You need to be reimbursed for the expenses you incurred because if their actions.
If you don't get a satisfactory response I would talk to a lawyer, and make them aware you plan to do so.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> So glad to hear Bentley is doing better this morning. I would also be concerned about the little girl. You are so kind to do the research to help her parents understand the danger of some lawn chemicals. When I was growing up (eons ago so there wasn't the research that there is today), I had a friend whose little brother died after he got into some chemicals in a neighbor's yard. Just curious, did the lawn company put a sign in the yard to warn people that it had just been treated? The ones who work in our neighborhood seem to and Harry and I make a wide arc around those yards to be on the safe side.


No. they didn't put up any signs at all. It doesn't surprise me. I just started researching and my stomach is in knots. Reading about all the dogs that got sick and/or died from these chemicals. A lot of them developed nasal cancer.

I haven't read one good thing about this company yet. It looks like many organizations have been trying for years to get them to stop using these chemicals but they refuse, instead they label them "organic" and continue on. My blood pressure is rising the more I read.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good to hear that Bentley is okay. Sounds like you are dealing with a very arrogant company.


----------



## 3goofyboys (Jul 12, 2013)

Glad Bentley is doing better, hope he's 100% himself soon!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so so sorry to hear about Bentley. On the bright side hopefully this leads to your neighbor stopping the chemical usage. So while he did get one big dose that may be better in the long run than many repeated smaller ones that you never notice or identify. Acute exposure is not good,but in general chronic is much much worse. Detoxifying thoughts to Bentley.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This has been a real concern for me,for years, hubby and I did not agree on putting chemicals on the lawn, we did try thr natural stuff, corn glutten, it did not work for us.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

How's this for manners...I was just on the phone _again_ with TruGreen THEY HUNG UP ON ME. gggggrrrrrr


----------



## 3goofyboys (Jul 12, 2013)

Now, THAT would annoy me to no end!!Have your neighbors called at all, do you know?


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> How's this for manners...I was just on the phone _again_ with TruGreen THEY HUNG UP ON ME. gggggrrrrrr


Oh Joyce!!!! This is definitely something worth pursuing! I'm not surprised, but it's so terrible! Glad to hear Bentley is feeling a little better. Thank God it was found! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

3goofyboys said:


> Now, THAT would annoy me to no end!!Have your neighbors called at all, do you know?


Yes my neighbor called them first because he had no clue what chemicals were used. The paper work they gave him is only an invoice with no info on it. They gave him the run around but we finally got the names HOWEVER I just spoke to a supervisor and she gave me different chemical names before explaining to me that it's the neighbors responsibility to keep his child safe from the chemicals and it's my responsibility to keep my dogs safe from them and then she hung up on me!

I am on hold now for the main office in Indiana. I can not believe the things I'm hearing today. When I explained how sick Bentley is she said and I quote..."You should never allow your dog to ingest any chemicals". 
Duh!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow!
She does know that your yard was not the one being sprayed right!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Or I should say not the yard that was supposed to be sprayed!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> I am so so sorry to hear about Bentley. On the bright side hopefully this leads to your neighbor stopping the chemical usage. So while he did get one big dose that may be better in the long run than many repeated smaller ones that you never notice or identify. Acute exposure is not good,but in general chronic is much much worse. Detoxifying thoughts to Bentley.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unless you have a "DVM" after your name your post should be thrown in the mental circular file. The logic......well there is none. 
And Joyce, when I put up my chain link I left 4 feet on each side of the property line unfenced. I have 2 adjacent neighbors. 1 could care less about clover and dandelion in her lawn. The other is a royal PITA. When Chem-lawn comes to spray I have to remind the employee that I have 4 feet on that side and I don't want it sprayed. This gives ample room so nothing reaches inside the fence.
Also it's not a law to post a sign on the sprayed lawn. Some companies do it as a courtesy. The contract your neighbor signed should have designated the # of treatments and the chemicals used in each treatment.
If your fence is right on the property line then it's a tough sell for negligence the company's behalf. Bentley could have eaten grass under the fence and on their side however minute that may be.

Glad he's doing better. Had to be a draining ordeal.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Did the bbb have any complaints for them?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> Unless you have a "DVM" after your name your post should be thrown in the mental circular file. The logic......well there is none.
> And Joyce, when I put up my chain link I left 4 feet on each side of the property line unfenced. I have 2 adjacent neighbors. 1 could care less about clover and dandelion in her lawn. The other is a royal PITA. When Chem-lawn comes to spray I have to remind the employee that I have 4 feet on that side and I don't want it sprayed. This gives ample room so nothing reaches inside the fence.
> Also it's not a law to post a sign on the sprayed lawn. Some companies do it as a courtesy. The contract your neighbor signed should have designated the # of treatments and the chemicals used in each treatment.
> If your fence is right on the property line then it's a tough sell for negligence the company's behalf. Bentley could have eaten grass under the fence and on their side however minute that may be.
> ...


I actually understand what the poster meant. I am not a Vet. A single event, when recognized and treated quickly, can be less serious in the long run that small, continuous events that aren't noticed and therefore don't get treated. That is how they used to poison people a hundred years ago.

Laws vary by state, county and city. Our city requires the signs be posted.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> this time he asked them to spray it to get rid of the toads.


Oh no! I hope Bentley is improving today. Also let your neighbor know that toads are so beneficial to have in the yard as they are voracious insect eaters. Sounds like a disaster all around.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone Bentley is doing ok. In about 2 hours we're to give him just a little rice. They think he's fine the diarrhea was to be expected they said. If he had eaten more it could have been much worse. I'm so thankful that I was outside with him!

I am having a hard time understanding how any company that uses chemicals can be so uncaring and sloppy. They didn't even know the name of the chemicals the first time I called, she had to dig to look them up then it turns out she gave me the wrong names. I'm a bit in shock.

I explained to the neighbor that the toads are fine because they eat mosquitos, like dogs he had no clue. He watched the baby pick up a toad and bring it to her mouth so he said that's when he decided to call and see about getting rid of them and this company game him a real song and dance. 

I think we're all going to be alright here but I need to make TruGreen understand the gravity of what they are doing. I guess I'll put them on my list along with the puppy mill


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Poor Bentley!!!! I am so so so so so sorry that Bentley had a turn for the worse I am so glad he is doing better. Whew!!!! Take a deep breathe and don't let your head explode. Give bi kisses to Ky and maybe sneak some ice cream to Bentley when he is 100%. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think they care, they make a lot of money doing what they do, in life money speaks very loudly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Joyce, I had a continuing issue with our phone/internet provider the past couple of weeks and finally, after the last excuse I went on their FB site and posted a complaint about the lack of customer service- within 2 seconds I had others chiming in as well and in about 10 minutes the social media manager of FB was asking me to contact her via email. Long story short, they sent a repair person out at 6:30 p.m. in 100 degree heat to go up the power poles to try to isolate our issue that affected phone/internet. He discovered they would need to investigate further and ordered a bucket truck crew that showed up before 9 the next morning. It was temporarily repaired by that evening and yesterday morning I got a call from someone in the "office of the President" making sure I was satisfied, telling me what will happen next, and giving me a generous credit on our bill for our trouble. 

I'd suggest seeing if TruGreen has a social media site and putting in a complaint. Companies do not like bad publicity! I ended up sending the affiliate of Tru Green here a demand letter many years ago for reimbursement after they killed my parents' lawn. We got our reimbursement within 10 days, well before the deadline I gave them in the letter. I got nowhere on the phone with them, but the demand letter worked because it was on my law firm letterhead!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Seriously, this company calls itself "TruGreen"? What bunk. 

I love the idea of going on their FB if they have one--which they may not because of all the complaints you've found about them. And I like the idea of having an attorney send a strongly worded letter to them, perhaps on behalf of both families involved, along with the invoices for Bentley's doctor visits.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Tennyson said:


> Unless you have a "DVM" after your name your post should be thrown in the mental circular file. The logic......well there is none.


Ah, perhaps even better when it comes to chemical toxicity. Bachelors of Science in Chemical Engineering and most of my internship work in college was researching chemical toxicity. 3+ years of chemistry, any student other than ChE's got minors for that much, we didn't because it was part of our curriculum. Now I am just a lowly professionally licensed Mechanical Engineer.... My logic is sound.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

If you keep getting the run around ask for the MSDS (material safety data sheet). They are required by federal law to have that available for employees, esp for emergency issues such as if one of their employees got poisoned. If they don't have it available at the local office/shop call OSHA and report them. I can't remember if they are supposed to have it with the truck (it's been a while since I worked in that field) but most definitely the local shop. They've probably violated some rule also regarding lack of notification to their client.

Please tell us what chemical it was. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. The chemicals were..

Atrazine
Synthetic Pyrethroid
Bifenthrin

I faxed this to them and told them that all I was asking for was the names of the chemicals but since they chose to hang up on me I will now be putting this in my 54 passenger coach.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes, as Ilowhemt has said above, the MSDS sheets are required by Federal Law and if they aren't available, I would be contacting OSHA. 

Sorry Bentley got worse Joyce, I hope he's feeling much better. This has been a very scary situation.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well now I know Bentley feels better...he's barking :doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Well now I know Bentley feels better...he's barking :doh:


I know it's music to your ears too, it probably never sounded sweeter.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you called the pet poison control hotline? I would if I were in your shoes.

http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Well now I know Bentley feels better...he's barking :doh:


Yay! My nonmedical take away from looking at those chemicals would be to, when the vet says it is ok, give him probiotics. The toxicity of atrazine (and roundup among others) has always been poo poo'd in mammals because we don't have the biochemical pathways that the plants do which those act uppn. However more and more info (and still speculation) looks at our own bacterial and floral residents in our bodies possibly having those pathways. What does that mean? It may mean there is some toxicity to our beneficial flora and rebuilding that is a low risk post-acute toxicity step to take. I like probiotics anytime too!

I often think of treatments that recommend ingesting activated charcoal for poisonings, but something like this should be done only with medical supervision.

I bet his bark sounds like the heavens singing. So happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Joyce, many/most MSDS sheets are available online. Here is one source: Material Safety Data Sheets on the Internet

Your library's reference librarian could help also I bet.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bentley's barking...I thought I heard something over here... Oh HAPPY DAY'S!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

No sweeter sound was heard!!!!! Hug him tight, which I'm sure you've done a thousand, if not more times over! <3


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This company? https://www.facebook.com/trugreen

Just in case anyone has anything to say to them...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> Well now I know Bentley feels better...he's barking...


I _just_ got home from work and came straight to this thread. I am sooo happy to read this. :


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad Bentley is ok!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sydney's Mom said:


> This company? https://www.facebook.com/trugreen
> 
> Just in case anyone has anything to say to them...


Apparently they have a very serious customer relationship issue. Wow, just read some of the posts by dissatisfied consumers on that website!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I finally received a phone call from the regional manager. He says it will all be straightened out Monday.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Joyce, many/most MSDS sheets are available online. Here is one source: Material Safety Data Sheets on the Internet
> 
> Your library's reference librarian could help also I bet.


Unfortunately most MSDS's aren't worth the paper they are on, except to a hazmat crew. My favorites (not really) were for water and salt. I mentioned them simply to help Joyce get the chemical ID expedited and maybe give Joyce some ammo against them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley is doing really well today, he ate his breakfast. Ky is going over to stay with my brother for the night. We're going to get the lawn mowed and as much outside work done as possible. It's only supposed to be 89 F today but tomorrow the heat wave comes back.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It is so bad out there already! Why couldn't the humidity stay away?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We are so excited about todays humidity! It is in the shape of..... RAIN!

I'm glad that Bentley is doing so much better.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Maybe run the sprinkler over the area for an extended period of time to dissipate the spray? Glad to hear Bentley is back to his normal barking self.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Joyce,I'm so glad Bentley is ok!Been watching this tread closely.Their facebook page says it all.I think you should complain to the better business groups in your area maybe Chamber of Commerce?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Capt Jack said:


> Joyce,I'm so glad Bentley is ok!Been watching this tread closely.Their facebook page says it all.I think you should complain to the better business groups in your area maybe Chamber of Commerce?


Thanks, I plan on making a big stink about it. Last night the neighbor showed me her paperwork from them. It doesn't name any chemicals at all. It also says nothing about keeping the baby off of the chemical laden lawn. 

They told her that it was all "organic" and perfectly safe but that's not what I'm reading. 
I know enough that I will be able to keep my dogs safe from here on out but what about her toddler?? And all of her little cousins that come over there.

I want something done. I will give this guy a chance tomorrow but only one.
From what I'm reading I still have to be concerned about my dogs developing nasal cancer down the road :doh:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't read through the posts after page 1, so maybe this was answered but what type of poison was it? Also, poisoning toads? Toads help by reducing the insect population---why would anyone poison toads!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Joyce, are the neighbors under a contract with them for future spraying? If so, are they willing to try to get that cancelled with a refund for any advance money paid? I hope they learned a lesson, after all their toddler is at risk as well. If not, I suggest they let you know in advance when they are about to spray and perhaps you can put some sort of barrier up along your fence line? I don't know how long your fence line is, but perhaps plywood or plastic of some kind? 

I'm sorry you now must worry about nasal cancer risks in later life. Add to that the new studies coming out about pesticides and lawn chemicals increasing lymphoma risks.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> .
> 
> They told her that it was all "organic" and perfectly safe but that's not what I'm reading.
> 
> :


They may be in violation of federal law then, falsely claiming organic. It is a regulated term now, although I'm not sure of the details. Those chemicals are MOST DEFINITELY NOT organic!

The irony is that in the science world, they are "organic compounds" in that they are carbon based. As opposed to inorganic, rock, metals, etc. this is an aside, and I don't believe it is an applicable "out" for them. 

Your neighbor should sue them!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I am just now catching up with this thread! I am so glad Bentley is feeling better reading through all your post all at once got me scared but now that I read he is ok I can breathe again. How is the yard coming out?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

The company is still trying to claim that these chemicals are safe although he did admit that "dogs and kids should not ingest them".
The neighbors signed a one year contract and they're refusing to let them out of it :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> The company is still trying to claim that these chemicals are safe although he did admit that "dogs and kids should not ingest them".
> The neighbors signed a one year contract and they're refusing to let them out of it :doh:


That's ridiculous. The neighbors can insist they not do further sprayings- though they may not be refunded their money. They company has what they want- the money. Perhaps the neighbors can call this an expensive life lesson if they don't want to make more of an issue about it?


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

What a scare! I am so glad Bentley is ok..., Feel better soon boy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank goodness Bentley is okay! I'm just catching up on several threads - and this one gave me a scare!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> That's ridiculous. The neighbors can insist they not do further sprayings- though they may not be refunded their money. They company has what they want- the money. Perhaps the neighbors can call this an expensive life lesson if they don't want to make more of an issue about it?


Yes they can tell them not to spray but the company says no refunds and they paid for a year. He said it was a lot of money but I didn't ask how much.
Personally I think they should get a refund because they claim these chemicals are organic when clearly they are not.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> Yes they can tell them not to spray but the company says no refunds and they paid for a year. He said it was a lot of money but I didn't ask how much.
> Personally I think they should get a refund because they claim these chemicals are organic when clearly they are not.


I'd be contacting the media if I were in their shoes! False advertising!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'd be contacting the media if I were in their shoes! False advertising!


I agree and if it was my contract I would do something about it but they do things much differently in their culture and one main thing is they don't believe in causing waves about anything to anyone. 
They really are treated poorly due to their race so I guess I can understand the reasoning. I just don't like to see them taken advantage of.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

What a scare. I'm so glad he's ok!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Joyce, I would do some looking into antioxidants and supps to support his GI system and liver to help him detox. I'd definitely add some probiotics and enzymes and perhaps a green supplement (I've used both the Wholistic Pet and Springtime Longevity and like both).


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Joyce, I would do some looking into antioxidants and supps to support his GI system and liver to help him detox. I'd definitely add some probiotics and enzymes and perhaps a green supplement (I've used both the Wholistic Pet and Springtime Longevity and like both).


Thanks, I've been adding probiotics to his meals for two days now. I will look into the antioxidants & green supplements too.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

More information on lawn chemicals and dogs.

How Lawn Chemicals Affect Dogs | Pets - Yahoo! Shine


----------

